# It isn't a big, big problem...



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.uppermichiganssource.com/news/story.aspx?list=~\home\lists\search&id=569343


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

No problem if YOUR dogs aren't eaten. Next thing you know the NRC will want to open an unsupervised / unfenced day care in the area.


----------



## yooper36 (Aug 3, 2008)

not a big problem??? guess it wont be a big problem till it a child!!!


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Whitetail1 said:


> No problem if YOUR dogs aren't eaten. Next thing you know the NRC will want to open an unsupervised / unfenced day care in the area.


Not sure what you mean by that. The NRC would be pleased if the DNR had control of the wolf population but the anti's keep blocking it. Have you ever gone to a NRC meeting?


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

yooper36 said:


> not a big problem??? guess it wont be a big problem till it a child!!!


 
You hit that one right on the head, 
I know both of these guys personally and know full details of what happend in this situaton. We have had lots of cases here about wolves in the yards in town or when peoples kids are playing in the yard and a wolve comes in the yard or when dogs are attacked by wolves. But untill someones kid gets attacked the DNRE wont do a Dam thing about it. Heck just a few miles away from my own home in a community called Gaastra there were people taking pictures of wolves eating cat food from their own decks and porches. RIGHT IN TOWN:yikes:

I truely hope it never comes to a kid,elderly or a human in general but when in the hell are they gonna wake up. 
Heck I even was ice fishing in the same area the dogs were killed in a few weeks ago and had wolves on the lake near my tip-ups in broad daylight looking for minnows or me for lunch but either way that is to close for me. 

In my opinion the DNRE protect the wolves in such a manner as someone else that we are all familar with. 

When does a animal come before a human life?

Toatally blows my mind!!!!!!


----------



## hunt city bucks (Oct 13, 2010)

A wolf attacks my dog, Mr. Wolf meet Mr.12 gauge. ill take the penalties. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

It sounds like the wolves dont see human presance as a threat any longer. For them to dine on someones beagles with the hunters near should be reason enough to begin to manage the population.:rant:


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

There has been a few of them so far in the last year. Two of them were in Lanse Mi. One a kid took his dog out put it on a leash turned around started walking back in the house and heard his dog yelp turned back around and big wolf had his dog in its mouth shaking it and finnaly got the dog off of its chain and took off in the woods with it. Kid chased it until his mom yelled at him. 

The second one was this fall also in the town of lanse when a wolf or wolves came in and killed a dog on a chain tore it up bad but didnt eat it. 


TrapperMark what area did this happen in i know it was around Amasa but can you give me a lil bit better info of where at?

The wolves have been moving back in to our area again the guy down the road said he had two in his back yard but he feeds the deer so i think that is why they were there.


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

shoot shovel and shut up...


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

soccer_man48420 said:


> shoot shovel and shut up...


 

I Love it !!!!!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

We need a trapping season!!!!!!!myself,i'd take a wolf tag over a elk anyday.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

SNAREMAN said:


> We need a trapping season!!!!!!!myself,i'd take a wolf tag over a elk anyday.


Trapping a wolf be great! King of the canines.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

SNAREMAN said:


> We need a trapping season!!!!!!!myself,i'd take a wolf tag over a elk anyday.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

SNAREMAN said:


> We need a trapping season!!!!!!!myself,i'd take a wolf tag over a elk anyday.


Bah their easy to catch in a trap. 

I look forward to a season on them. I suspect that the DNR will only have hunting though not trapping.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

SNAREMAN said:


> We need a trapping season!!!!!!!myself,i'd take a wolf tag over a elk anyday.


Hopefully they make their mind up before the wolves meet our precious elk herd. Otherwise I might never get a Michigan elk tag


----------

